# First Batch Completed



## fsa46 (Nov 26, 2019)

My first batch of Skeeter Pee is finished and bottled in 1 gallon jugs.

I back-sweetened two jugs with simple syrup at SG 1.012 and SG 1.02. One jug was BS with Vavel Strawberry syrup to SG 1.025.1 gallon was BS with Vavel Raspberry syrup to SG 1.02 and 1 gallon was BS with Belveder black currant syrup to SG 1.024.

There's not a single one that I don't like and very hard to pick my favorite at this time.

I'm planning in making at least 20 more gallons throughout the Winter so there's plenty for family and friends to enjoy come Summer.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 26, 2019)

Congrats! You are on your way.


----------



## Jal5 (Nov 27, 2019)

Congrats. It’s a fun one to make and even more fun to drink!


----------



## G259 (Dec 25, 2019)

Wow, the SG is pretty high, or does the extra sugar balance the acidity from the lemon? I added too much sugar to a Cran-Grape wine (1.010). I was told to add acid blend to it, it worked.


----------



## RevA (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice, hope you enjoy the hobby. Skeeter Pee and the various options thereof (adding fruit ect) make it fantastic, a nice basic option is dragonsblood.


----------



## fsa46 (Jan 2, 2020)

G259 said:


> Wow, the SG is pretty high, or does the extra sugar balance the acidity from the lemon? I added too much sugar to a Cran-Grape wine (1.010). I was told to add acid blend to it, it worked.



1.01-1.012 is what most of my friends and myself like. I do make some with a SG of 1.02 for those that enjoy it that way.

A member that makes over 100 gallons of SP a year messaged me and said he backsweetens ALL his Skeeter Pee to SG 1.02 and runs out every year.


----------



## RevA (Jan 2, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> 1.01-1.012 is what most of my friends and myself like. I do make some with a SG of 1.02 for those that enjoy it that way.
> 
> A member that makes over 100 gallons of SP a year messaged me and said he backsweetens ALL his Skeeter Pee to SG 1.02 and runs out every year.


At the end of the day, as long as you enjoy the wine, that's all that matters.


----------

